# Moving to canada



## Carlnewton (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all my name is Carl I am married and have 5 children who are 15,14,11,10,9 I am a body shop estimator I think in Canada my role is collision repair estimator my wife is a hairdresser with 2 years experience we are wanting to move to Canada and have no idea on how to go about or if either our jobs are good enough to get us into Canada any advice would be greatly appreciated we don't have any savings as yet but will be saving we would need to rent a home as well at first rather than jump straight into buying 
Thanks for reading


----------



## daveyboy37a (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi I would think moving to Canada would have similar restrictions as USA . 
We emigrated several years ago but we had to purchase a business to qualify for a E2 investment visa. We tried to gain entry through our jobs, I was a Los Adjuster for a large insurance company and my wife also a hairdresser with 11 years experience but they basically said that we would have to find a company that was advertising those positions and would be prepared to sponsor you as they could not find anyone suitable to fill the position.
Hope it is of some help. Also I would suggest that you visit an immigration lawer go advise.
Good luck as I hear that Canada is a fantastic place to relocate to.


----------



## Carlnewton (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Thanks for the advice, how long ago did you move i have been talking to a company called city visas who have made it sound too easy to do they have basically said i would be eligable for a working visa but i would need to get a job first then as soon as i have a written job offer they would be able to get me a working visa anywhere between a month and 3 months, this sounds too straight forward so would like a little advice, is the bodyshop industry in high demand in canada do you know and would my certificates mean anything in canada i am currently vda qaa qualified also audatex qualified and also before march i will hopefully be ata qualified as well. any information is greatky appreciated many thanks in advance


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Carlnewton said:


> Hi all my name is Carl I am married and have 5 children who are 15,14,11,10,9 I am a body shop estimator I think in Canada my role is collision repair estimator my wife is a hairdresser with 2 years experience we are wanting to move to Canada and have no idea on how to go about or if either our jobs are good enough to get us into Canada any advice would be greatly appreciated we don't have any savings as yet but will be saving we would need to rent a home as well at first rather than jump straight into buying
> Thanks for reading


Hello
I moved to Canada 5 years ago and I had to take some courses at the university in order to be able to find a job. For Every profession in here is needed a certification. Unfortunately, Canadians do not accept other education or experience from foreign countries. My advice is if you can visit and meet with people from the field and to know the requirement. I did this and then decided what to do. For the information about visa and immigration you can visit the citizen and immigration Canada website. This is the source that will give you the most accurate info. 
Finding a house for rent is not hard job and can be found on Craigslist. 
Best of luck


----------

